# Dead chick found in the nestbox !



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I cant express how heartbroken I am! It just has not been a good day. 

I went to go check on the nestbox this morning to find our first hatchling dead. 
We did NOT expect it at all, it was a huge shock to us all. Angel (the hen) was a first time mother. We suspect Ziggy may of raised a clutch or two before, as he did a amazing job!

The first days went well, Ziggy really never left the babys - aside when he went to eat. 

We believe we know why it died - I am certain that Angel did not understand how to feed the chick. The poor thing had cuts all along its beak nostrils and atop its eyes. Wounded the poor chick passed away this morning. We know it was of her doing, since Ziggy has been feeding all the days before without issue. 

Angel is around 2 years old, but her motherly instincts showed a great deal numerious times before. Im just heartbroken by this whole ordeal.

Now we have 4 (two we suspect to be DIS) eggs left, one set to hatch this night and the rest somewhere in this week. 


What do you all think? Should I seperate them? Leave all the parenting to Ziggy? Anyone have any suggestions for the remaining chicks to be? 

Ugh, its just so upsetting. Its been a true shock. I just did not see it coming since the chick was so healthy before we slept. Such a shock.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the baby may not have been showing a feeding response and some parents will try to force feed the baby and often injure the baby

i dont know much else, so i would wait for others to chime in


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This doesn't sound like a normal force feeding...force feeding would cause the beak to bruise, not cuts and scraps. I would remove mama and let the daddy do the work. It may tucker him out but he can handle a clutch alone.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree, it was probably the chick not giving a feeding response and the parent bird will often bite or injure the chick trying to get it to feed. There may have actually been something wrong with the chick that you are not aware of or she may be a very over eager mom. It may take some trial and error in order to find out unfortunately. If the next chick hatches and you suspect that she is again trying to force feed the chick, then you can try to remove her and leave it to dad. You must be prepared to intervene. Have some hand feeding formula and tools on hand, you may need to suppliment feed or take over all together.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

I will for sure have handfeeding materials ready. This baby I know for sure had a feeding response, very vocal and energetic. Angels inexperience shows, shes far too eager.

I will allow Ziggy to parent himself, hoping for the best  Fingers crossed, Im sure he will do well with the remaining babys.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm asking for opinions of the more knowledgeable people here... would it be advisable to let the mother feed the babies when they're a little older and stronger, so she can figure out how to do it and hopefully not hurt them in the process?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

If she has already shown aggression toward the little ones, I would not risk it personally. But then, I have plenty of fosters.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would test her out, outside of the box once they're old enough and if she's aggressive then decide no. But then again, my birds feed everywhere, not just in the box.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Taking babies out of the box is confusing for some hens. Shodu is a good mother when her unfledged babies are inside the nestbox, but I don't trust her with them when I take them out of the box. She seems to recognize them and not recognize them at the same time, so she circles around them in a semi-threatening manner. She has never come close enough to touch them when they're out of the box, and I'm not sure whether she'd feed them or attack them if she did come closer. I solve the dilemma by putting her in a cage (not the breeding cage) when she starts doing this.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My hen generally will ignore the babies if they've been taken for too long. Redshift, though, is quite the papa and will try to feed his chicks even if it's been a while since he's seen them  .


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just some thoughts....the baby abuse sounds like the result of a bondage pair rather than the lack of feeding response from the baby. By bondage, what I mean is that the pair was not bonded, but simply a male and a female that had hormones take over common sense....thus the eggs. One mate will be a good parent, and the other mate wanted the fun of mating but NOT the responsibility. The poor mate will be an erratic sitter on the eggs, and might be the cause3 of the DIS eggs you have. it is their way of what I call 'Birdie Abortion'... and when the eggs hatch either not feed the chick become abusive.

What I would suggest is that the hen be removed and let the male take care of the eggs and babies. males tend to be more maternal than females. Also, when the next egg hatches, candle the remaining eggs. If there are any that are definite DIS, with dead embryos inside remove them, oldest/worst on first over a day or two. If there are any infertile eggs, leave them in the nest.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

srtiels said:


> Just some thoughts....the baby abuse sounds like the result of a bondage pair rather than the lack of feeding response from the baby. By bondage, what I mean is that the pair was not bonded, but simply a male and a female that had hormones take over common sense....thus the eggs. One mate will be a good parent, and the other mate wanted the fun of mating but NOT the responsibility. The poor mate will be an erratic sitter on the eggs, and might be the cause3 of the DIS eggs you have. it is their way of what I call 'Birdie Abortion'... and when the eggs hatch either not feed the chick become abusive.
> 
> What I would suggest is that the hen be removed and let the male take care of the eggs and babies. males tend to be more maternal than females. Also, when the next egg hatches, candle the remaining eggs. If there are any that are definite DIS, with dead embryos inside remove them, oldest/worst on first over a day or two. If there are any infertile eggs, leave them in the nest.


That sounds exactly correct for this situation! Angel never truley bonded with Ziggy. Shes bonded to Benito, but mates only with Ziggy. It makes allot of sense to me now! Ill candle the eggs tonight, and remove any DIS eggs. Angel is now caged with Benito, and refuses to go back with Ziggy. So it all worked out in a way, ill be ready to assisst feed if I need to - But Im sure Ziggy has it covered.

Thanks for the input everyone! Ill post updates of the clutch here aswell


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright, I have another problem. I have a 5 day old chick left, all 3 eggs left are DIS. All late too. Should I remove all 3? What will the baby lay on? He uses the egg for support.. What do you think? I dont want the eggs breaking in there, I dont know what to do. I tried to find dummy eggs at the petshop without any luck.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you prop him up on a tiny ball of fleece? or a tea towel ball cut the size of another baby? it would give him something to snuggle into and something to lean on....


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Im afraid that Ziggy will be scared of any sort of towel or object. :/
Hes extremly skittish, and cowers from the littlest of things.
So removing the eggs is a must, maybe Ill visit a nearby art store tomorrow and see if they have any bird nests with fake eggs. Ill try to hunt for plastic eggs. I dont see him accepting anything else. I just do not want him abandoning the chick, its the only one that made it :S


----------

